
Why good people leave large tech companies - SQL2219
https://venturebeat.com/2017/07/11/why-good-people-leave-large-tech-companies/
======
Powerofmene
Observation: So if it had been the practice to hire "adult supervision" for
young innovative founders at startups, why is there such a disparity in the
number of startups with individuals with great ideas, Drive and ability who
are in their 40 to say mid fifties. Given that most startups are rapidly grown
and acquired or go public in the first 5-7 years, if that long, surely SV can
see the benefit of funding startups based on idea, Drive and ability rather
than just on age, idea, etc.

Out of curiosity, what are the ages of the oldest startup team ever to go
through Y Combinator? Not the average age of founders but the oldest. The
application clearly asks for founders ages but is there a cutoff age that
would not even be considered regardless of idea?

------
DrScump

      Over the six months after his department relocated to the East Bay, 55 of the 70 employees in his group
       who were asked to relocate left. 25 of them joined his new startup.
    

This sounds to me like sabotage on his part, planning to harvest preferred
members of that team for is own interests.

~~~
Anatidae
Uh, sabotage? The author indicated that this company underpaid employees and
treats their needs and quality of life with indifference.

If you're talent is a resource, then the company mantra should be "We are
lucky to have you as an employee" not "you are lucky to work for us as your
employer".

That, or actually make the place a lucky place to work. Pay well, provide
great benefits, create a great workplace. There is a HUGE difference between
saying people should want to work for you vs. actually being a place people
want to work.

